
Project Oasis: Voice Terrarium - akkartik
http://www.instructables.com/id/Project-Oasis-Voice-Terrarium
======
nowarninglabel
I didn't see a link to a video in the article, but here's one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyjN_ZwJr8Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyjN_ZwJr8Y)

~~~
amingilani
Came to ask for this. Thank you.

------
coaxial
Pretty cool, I love it!

